# Romin vs Romin Evo saddle



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Probably been asked before but has anyone own both saddles and have been able to make a comparison between both?
Loved my Romin until this year when I lowered my handlebars to get more aero; now feeling discomfort when in the drops but not when in the hoods.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been riding Romin Evo for about two years now and recently decided to try regular Romin. After one ride I realized that it just wasn't the right shape for me. With Evo I never had to think about the saddle, but with Romin I just couldn't get comfortable. Its just a little harder and also a little wider in the front part.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Took your advise and purchased a Romin Evo with Ti rails. Seems pretty good right now but haven't quite got the angle/tilt down yet. Just tried leveling the saddle with a small level right down the center and now looking at the side profile of the saddle, the middle portion of the saddle looks fairly level. Is this how most are setting them up?


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I level the middle part and then raise the front up about 1/8 to 1/4 inch. But that's just me, i don't like sliding off the saddle. I think it will depend on your bike geometry and personal preference.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Did you install the Romin Evo at the same fore and aft position on the seat-post as the regular Romin or is the Evo shorter in length particularly at the nose area? Thanks


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

wayne said:


> Did you install the Romin Evo at the same fore and aft position on the seat-post as the regular Romin or is the Evo shorter in length particularly at the nose area? Thanks


No the EVO is the same size but the shape is a little different. 

You all know that Specialized Saddle's have a 90 day try and change policy.

Have fun trying them all if needed.

Pete


----------

